# Two More Ferals - They Are Siblings



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thought these two were an interesting color .. have no idea what the color might be called ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure are pretty! Opal? Pearl?

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Sure are pretty! Opal? Pearl?
> 
> Shi


Great names!  They're a couple of cuties for sure.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

They sure are cute..!



Is their color a sort of 'purple' or 'amethyst'?



Phil
l v


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Look like true silvers Will know better in in a few weeks if you post pictures say 4 weeks from now.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

There's no doubt. They're blue bars, not silvers. They're simply showing the normal effect of the edging of their juvenile plumage. You can see that if you look closely at the row of adult plumage already coming in on the wing shield. It always happens that the extra two rows of feathers here come in later than the rest and they usually are adult rather than juvenile plumage. you can see the row I'm talking about on the farther youngster. The breast plumage and the wing seem to have no demarcation because the coloring is nearly identical. The check and neck blend of the closer youngster is a bit more interesting. Had it lost some feathers when you found them and are the feathers a mix of adult and juvenile plumage


----------

